# اللغه القبطيه



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*مابين القديم والحديث
بقلم الأب/ بيجول باسيلي*
*الجزء الأول *





​ 
*جميع لغات البشر العريقة في العالم، لها أشكالها التاريخية القديمة ولها أشكالها الحديثة، فاللغة كائن حي ينمو ويتطور ولا يمكن أن يبقى أو أن يقف جامداً.
وما أكثر المفكرين والباحثين الذين تناولوا هذا الموضوع بالدراسة والتحليل، باعتبار اللغة ظاهرة إنسانية يتميز بها الإنسان عن سائر المخلوقات الأخرى، من ناحيتي النطق والألفاظ المسموعة، ثم التعبير عن هذه الأصوات بالإشارات والرموز والعلامات المكتوبة.
وفي مصر كانت المحاولة الأولى للإنسان للتعبير عن الأصوات المنطوقة والمسموعة، وكذلك المعاني والدلالات المميزة لها، بأشكال ورموز وإشارات مكتوبة.
فكانت الكتابة الهيروغليفية بعلاماتها الصوتية والمعنوية، ثم الكتابة الهيراطيقية ثم الكتابة الديموطيقية ثم الكتابة القبطية الحالية.
وكانت اللغة القبطية من ناحية النطق أو اللفظ، تشمل عدة لهجات أهمها:
اللهجة الصعيدية، اللهجة البحيرية، اللهجة الفيومية، اللهجة الأخميمية، اللهجة البشمورية، ولهجات فرعية أخرى كثيرة.
وكان وجود كل هذه اللهجات المختلفة، أمر عادى ووضع طبيعي، نتيجة انعزال المناطق الجغرافية المتعددة، وتباعد المسافات بينها، مع عدم توافر وسائل الاتصالات السهلة والمباشرة أو المواصلات المريحة والسريعة بين مختلف مناطق البلد الواحد كما هو متاح لنا اليوم.
والفروق ما بين لهجة وأخرى من هذه اللهجات القبطية لم تكن فقط في طريقة نطق بعض الحروف الساكنة أو المتحركة، وإنما كانت أيضاً في طريقة تهجئة وكتابة الكلمات بالإضافة إلى بعض الفروق في طريقة صياغة الجملة أيضاً.
وبعد الاحتلال (الفتح) العربي لمصر في منتصف القرن السابع الميلادي، ثم محاولة تعريب الدواوين بعد ذلك بمدة، بأمر الخليفة الوليد بن عبد الملك، في ولاية عبد الله بن عبد الملك، في القرن الثامن الميلادي، عانى الأقباط، أشد أنواع المعاناة، وصارعوا أمرَّ ألوان الصراع الرهيب، من أجل الحفاظ على لغتهم القبطية.
ويحدثنا عن هذا الصراع، كُتّاب ومؤرخون كثيرون، مثل تقي الدين المقريزي، وأبو عمر محمد بن يوسف الكندي، وأبو جعفر محمد بن جرير الطبري، والدكتور أحمد مختار عمر، والدكتورة سيدة إسماعيل الكاشف، والسيدة سناء المصري، وغيرهم.
وعندما اضطر الأقباط إلى تعلم اللغة العربية، كتبوها بحروف لغتهم القبطية في بادئ الأمر، فقد وجدت بعض الوثائق أو المخطوطات العربية المكتوبة بالحروف القبطية، وفي فترة تالية وجد العكس، أي مخطوطات أو كتابات قبطية ولكنها بحروف عربية، وللأسف يوجد اليوم الكثير من هذا النوع.
ولا بد من ملاحظة أن كلا النوعين من هذه الكتابات أو المخطوطات، أي العربية بحروف قبطية، والقبطية بحروف عربية، لا تمثل سوى أدنى مستوى أدبي، وأحط مستوى لغوي، من مستويات اللغة، وبالأخص في مجال النطق بالحروف والأصوات المتقابلة في كلا اللغتين.
وأمام هذا الضعف والتردي الذي فُرِضَ على اللغة القبطية ووضعت فيه بلهجاتها المتعددة الأساسية والفرعية، وللنهوض من هذه الحالة السيئة، كان لابد أن يفكر الأقباط تفكيراً عملياً وضرورياً، وهو توحيد كل هذه اللهجات في لهجة واحدة موحدة يتم التركيز عليها، أو الاتفاق على اعتبار إحدى هذه اللهجات، اللهجة الرسمية للكنيسة القبطية، موحدة لجميع الأقباط في كل مكان، بدلا من التشتت بين خمسة لهجات أساسية ولهجات فرعية أخرى مختلفة.
وهذا هو ما قد تم بالفعل، في أيام البابا خريستوذولس، بابا الإسكندرية ال ٦٦ ـ (١٠٣٦ ـ ١٠٧٧) م (٧٦٣ ـ ٧٩٤) ش، حيث أصبحت اللهجة البحيرية هي اللهجة الرسمية الموحدة والمستخدمة في نسخ جميع المخطوطات والكتب الكنسية والصلوات والقداسات والألحان، وكل جوانب الحياة للأقباط في جميع أنحاء مصر.
(موجز تاريخ القبط ـ وليم ورل ـ ترجمة د.مراد كامل ـ ص١٨١
(المرجع في قواعد اللغة القبطية ـ مطبوعات جمعية مارمينا ـ ص ٣٦٩)
ولو لم يكن البابا خريستوذولس في القرن الحادي عشر، قد أتم هذه الخطوة الهامة والجبارة لحياة المجتمع القبطي، بتوحيد لغة الأقباط في لهجة واحدة موحدة لجميع الأقباط، لكان لزاماً على الأقباط إن آجلا أو عاجلا أن يقوموا بهذا العمل الأساسي، ولقد استجاب جميع الأقباط لهذا الإنجاز الهام، وأجاد أهل الوجه البحري والقبلي وجميع مناطق مصر على السواء، استخدام هذه اللهجة القبطية الموحدة، في كتابة المخطوطات وفي صلوات والقداسات وأداء الترانيم والألحان والتسبحة، وغير ذلك من أوجه النشاط والحياة الكنسية والاجتماعية.
فاللهجة القبطية التي يستخدمها الأقباط اليوم في داخل مصر وخارجها، يجب أن تأخذ اسمها الحقيقي الصحيح وهو "اللهجة القبطية الموحدة" ومن الخطأ أن نسميها بالبحيري القديم أو البحيري الحديث.
ولكن هذا لا يمنع الدارسين والباحثين في مجال الدراسات القبطية من دراسة اللهجات القبطية القديمة، سواء البحيري أو الصعيدي أو الفيومي أو الأخميمي أو البشموري أو غيرها من اللهجات الأساسية أو الفرعية المختلفة.
بل إنه من الملاحظ أن غالبية الباحثين في مجال علوم القبطيات من الأجانب، يركزون على اللهجة القبطية الصعيدية القديمة، أكثر من غيرها من اللهجات الأخرى، وذلك لوفرة ما وقع تحت أيديهم من المخطوطات بهذه اللهجة.
فنجد أن القاموس القبطي الشهير الذي ألفه العلامة – كرام ـ وظهر سنة ١٩٣٩م اعتمد في ترتيب الكلمات على هجاء الكلمة في اللهجة الصعيدية القديمة.
ويذكر لنا التاريخ أن الكنيسة القبطية قد مرت بفترات متواصلة صعبة وقاسية من المعاناة الشديدة والاضطهادات المريرة، بل ومن محاولات الإبادة الجماعية.
وكان نتيجة ذلك، نقص عدد الأقباط وانحدار أوضاعهم الاجتماعية ومستوياتهم الروحية والثقافية.
وفي منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، عندما جاء البابا كيرلس الرابع، البابا ال ١١٠ (يونيو١٨٥٤ ـ يناير١٨٦١)، والملقب بأبو الإصلاح، ورغم المدة الوجيزة التي قضاها كبطريرك، فقد قام بعدة إصلاحات جذرية لأحوال الأقباط المتردية، مما استحق معه لقب ـ أبو الإصلاح ـ عن جدارة، فقد وضع نصب عينيه تخليص الأقباط من تراكمات المؤثرات العربية والإسلامية الدخيلة على سلوكيات وأوضاع الأقباط، كالزواج بأكثر من زوجة، أو اتخاذ الجواري والإماء، أو غير ذلك من العادات الغريبة والأمور الشاذة، التي كان بعض الأقباط يمارسها تشبهاً بالآخرين.
ومن أهم ما قام به هذا المصلح العظيم من إصلاحات، هو موضوع اللغة القبطية والهوية الوطنية، فقد لاحظ أن لهجة الكنيسة الموحدة قد تأثرت بمؤثرين أساسيين:
١ ـ تأثير الأصوات العربية على الألفاظ القبطية.
٢ ـ تأثير اللهجات القديمة كاللهجة الصعيدية أو الفيومية أو الأخميمية أو البشمورية على اللهجة القبطية الموحدة.
فبالنسبة إلى المؤثر الأول (الأصوات العربية)*


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثانى*

*وكملاحظة عامة، نجد أن كتابة كلمات أية لغة بحروف لغة أخرى مختلفة عنها تماماً، لابد أن تؤدى إلى تشوهات واضحة في نطق بعض الحروف ذات الأصوات الغير مشتركة ما بين اللغتين، وهذا للأسف ما حدث عندما حاول البعض كتابة اللغة القبطية بحروف عربية، وهو أيضا ما يمكن أن نلاحظه بسهولة إذا حاولنا كتابة كلمة إنجليزية أو أية كلمة من لغة أجنبية أخرى بحروف عربية.





فكلمة (Telephone) مثلا، إذا أردنا أن نكتبها بالحروف العربية فسنكتبها إما (تيليفون) أو كما ينطقها بعض العامة (تالافون)، فواضح هنا أن صوت الحرف (E) قد تشوّه تماماً وأخذ صوتا آخر وهو إما (ي) أو (أ).
كذلك صوت الحرف (P) الذي لا نجد ما يقابله في الأصوات والكتابة العربية، فينطقه العرب مشوهاً ومختلطاً بصوت الحرف (ب).
وصوت الحرف (V) الذي لا يوجد أيضاً في اللغة العربية ما يقابله، ينطقونه مشوهاً ومختلطاً بصوت الحرف (ف) (F)، وهكذا...
ومن الأمور الواضحة لتأثير الأصوات العربية على نطق القبطية في ذلك الوقت، كان ظهور الصوت (ض) والذي يُعتَبر من العلامات المميزة والدالة على لغة العرب، فيقولون لغة الضاد أي لغة العرب، كذلك صوت الحرف (ح) أيضاً.
والمؤثر الثاني الذي لاحظه البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح هو:
تأثير اللهجات القديمة كالصعيدية أو الأخميمية أو الفيومية أو غيرها من اللهجات القبطية القديمة، الأساسية منها أو الفرعية، على اللهجة القبطية الموحدة.
وكان هذا التأثير مفهوماً وواضحاً، فنتيجة لاعتبار اللهجة البحيرية بمثابة اللهجة القبطية الرسمية الموحدة للكنيسة القبطية (المصرية) بصفة عامة منذ القرن الحادي عشر، وكتابة جميع الكتب الكنسية بهذه اللهجة فقط، دون غيرها، ولأن اللهجة الصعيدية استمرت لفترة زمنية أكبر بكثير من اللهجة البحيرية كلغة تخاطب في الحياة اليومية لأقباط الصعيد.
فإن القارئ الصعيدي كان عندما يقرأ نصاً قبطياً كان يقرأه بلكنة أو بطريقة صعيدية، والقارئ من أهالي الفيوم كان يقرأ بلكنة أو بطريقة فيومية، وهكذا...
فالصعيدي الذي لم يتعود أن ينطق حرف (ث)، كان عندما يقابله هذا الحرف، تجده ينطقه (ت) وليس (ث).
وعندما يقابله حرف (ج)، كان ينطقه (ﭺ) معطشة وليس ج خفيفة، وهكذا...
لذلك ففي منتصف القرن الثامن عشر، كان التشويه والخلط واضحاً بين نطق حرف ال (ث) وحرف ال (ت)، كذلك بين نطق ال (ج) الخفيفة و(ﭺ) المعطشة.
وقد قاد البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، هذه الحركة الإصلاحية قيادة مباشرة بنفسه، مع فريق من الأساتذة والباحثين والعلماء المتخصصين في هذا المجال وأولى هذا الموضوع عناية خاصة، لما له من أهمية بالغة وضرورة قصوى في مجال وحدة التعليم ووحدة الأداء وممارسة الطقوس والعبادة دون بلبلة أو تشتت، فالنطق الذي يتعلمه ويستخدمه أهل الإسكندرية أو طنطا هو نفسه الذي يتعلمه ويستخدمه أهل أسيوط أو المنيا أو ملوي، والذي يتعلم في إكليريكية القاهرة لا يجد أدنى مشقة في متابعة الألحان والصلوات والتسابيح التي تتلى في جميع الكنائس من الإسكندرية وحتى أسوان، بل وفي أي مكان آخر من العالم اليوم.
والحقيقة أن البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، كان عليه أن يواجه جماعات الرجعية والتخلف، جماعات ما يمكن أن نسميهم - ضد الإصلاح - أولئك الذين يقفون دائماً ضد أي إصلاح ويحاربون كل مسيرة أو تقدم إلى الأمام، ويحاولون هدم كل بناء وتشويه كل صورة جميله، ربما لأسباب ومنافع شخصية ضيقة، أو أفكار وآراء غريبة ومتخلفة،...
فاتهموا أبو الإصلاح بأنه أفسد النطق وأنه أخطأ خطئاً فاحشا (والعياذ بالله) بأن نقل من اللغة اليونانية الحديثة وليس من اليونانية القديمة، كما حاربوا بشدة استخدامه للمطبعة في طبع الكتب المقدسة والكتب الدينية، واتهموه بالكفر لأنه يضع اسم الله القدوس في آلة من الحديد تدور عجلاتها وتروسها وتطبع اسم الله دون أن تنطق ألسنتها - إذ ليس لها ألسنة - للتسبيح والتمجيد لله.
وحاربوا كذلك بضراوة وبكل قوتهم، فتح المدارس لتعليم البنات، واتهموه بالفساد وإفساد الأخلاق لأنه يسمح للبنات بالخروج من المنازل والسير في الشوارع بمفردهن، من وإلى المدرسة...
ولكن لم تكن لكل هذه الحجج السخيفة والإدعاءات الواهية والاتهامات الباطلة، أن توقف تيار الإصلاح والتقدم...
ولقد انتشر هذا النطق القبطي الموحد (من أيام البابا خريستوذولس)، والمصحح (من أيام البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح)، انتشاراً واسعاً وسريعاً في جميع أنحاء مصر، بل وخارجها أيضاً، وساعد على هذا الانتشار، اختراع أجهزة التسجيل الصوتي فيما بعد، في العصر الحديث.
وقد دبرت عناية الله أن يقوم أحد رجال الكنيسة القبطية المخلصين، وهو الدكتور راغب مفتاح (١٨٩٨ ـ ٢٠٠١) ببذل كل ما يملك من جهد ومال للمحافظة على ألحان الكنيسة وتسابيحها بلهجتها الموحدة وبنطقها الجميل، وقام بتسجيل هذا التراث العظيم، مستخدماً جهاز تسجيل صوتي، لعله أول جهاز تسجيل صوتي يدخل أرض مصر، بعد جهاز التسجيل الذي كانت تمتلكه الإذاعة المصرية في ذلك الوقت. تماماً كما فعل البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، بإحضاره أول مطبعة أهلية، بعد المطبعة الأميرية ببولاق بالقاهرة.
وقد استعان د. راغب مفتاح بالمعلم ميخائيل جرجس البتانوني، وهو أحد أكبر المعلمين الحافظين للألحان القبطية والموثوق في أدائهم للألحان بكل دقة وأمانة من ناحيتي اللحن والنطق الجميل (نطق الكنيسة الموحد).
كما استضاف في بيته من سنة ١٩٢٧ عالم الموسيقى "نيولاند سميث"، لتدوين الألحان من فم المعلم ميخائيل البتانوني.
كذلك استقدم عالمة الموسيقى المجرية "مارجريت توط"، ومعها العالمة الأمريكية "مارتا روي"، لتدوين النوتة الموسيقية للألحان القبطية.
ولا شك أن كل هذه التسجيلات الصوتية و التدوينات تعد مرجعاً هاماً، ليس فقط في مجال الألحان، وإنما أيضاً، في مجال النطق الموحد للغة القبطية الموحدة اليوم...
لقد مد الله في عمر هذا الرجل فعاش ١٠٣ سنة، وعاصر ستة من الآباء البطاركة، من البابا كيرلس الخامس البابا الـ (١١٢) إلى البابا شنوده الثالث البابا الـ (١١٧) أطال الله حياته،، وقد قدم شهادة حية قوية موثقة بهذه التسجيلات الصوتية، عن نطق الكنيسة الموحد منذ زمن البابا خريستوذولوس والمصحح منذ أيام البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، وقد أعلن ونشر رفضه التام لكل ما يقوله أصحاب وأتباع التعليم المخالف الداعي إلى الارتداد والعودة إلى اللهجات القديمة، فالمعلم ميخائيل البتانوني الذي سجل له الأستاذ راغب مفتاح هذه الألحان، كان قد عاصر هو أيضاً بدوره البابا كيرلس الخامس وكان الدكتور راغب مفتاح يسابق الزمن معه، حريصاً على أن يسجل لهذا الرجل كل ما عنده من ألحان والاحتفاظ بها كمرجع، ثم يقوم بعد ذلك بتحفيظها لمجموعة من الشباب من طلبة المعهد والكلية الاكليريكية، وإعادة تسجيل ما حفظوه مرة أخرى بأصواتهم وبنفس النطق واللحن*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الثالث*


*قصة التعليم المخالف المسمى باللفظ البحيري القديم:
من الأمور المعتادة في تاريخ الكنيسة، بل وفي تاريخ أي جماعة بشرية، أن يظهر من وقت لآخر بعض الأشخاص الذين ينادون بآراء أو بتعاليم غريبة، ففي مجال اللغات كما هو في أي مجال آخر من مجالات الفكر أو العقيدة أو الحياة أو النشاط الإنساني بصورة عامة، نجد من يحاولون نشر أفكارهم وتأليفهم المخالفة، وهذا في حد ذاته ليس عيباً، بل هو أمر طبيعي جداً، إنما العيب كل العيب، أن يدعي أي شخص لنفسه وحده دون سواه، الحق المطلق في كل ما يقول، وأن أفكاره وتأليفاته هي الوحيدة الصحيحة والأصيلة والـ...،،، وهي قمة الكمال والجمال والعذوبة والطلاوة والحلاوة.. إلى آخر ما يمكن أن تجود به قريحته الخصبة من أوصاف ومسميات، وأن كل ما عداه باطل وخطأ فادح وشر فاحش وضلال وفساد.ومشوه ودخيل.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ثم أن يحاول صاحب هذا الفكر المخالف أن يفرض رأيه على الآخرين باستخدام طرق ووسائل ملتوية، كأن يلجأ إلى أصحاب النفوذ والسلطان المطلق يستميلهم إلى رأيه بالدهاء والتملق والاصطياد في الماء العكر بينهم وبين غيرهم، حتى يضمن تأيدهم له أو على الأقل السكوت عنه وعدم معارضته أو التصدي له.
ففي مجال اللغة القبطية ظهرت عدة آراء واتجاهات مختلفة، مثل من ينادي باستخدام الحروف اللاتينية لكتابة اللغة القبطية، وآخر ينادي باستخدام الحروف العربية، وثالث ينادي بوضع أبجدية قبطية جديدة، ورابع ينادي بالعودة إلى البحيري القديم، وخامس بالعودة إلى الصعيدي القديم...، وهكذا.
ولكن أخطر ما ظهر من كل هذه الاتجاهات والتعاليم المخالفة، هو ما يسميه صاحبه وأتباعه المنقادين ورائه بـ "النطق البحيري القديم".
فما هي حقيقة هذا التعليم؟
في سنة ١٩٦٧ بدأ الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر (القس شنودة ماهر) في نشر وتعليم نطق مخالف لنطق الكنيسة، أطلق عليه اسم النطق البحيري القديم، ووصفه بأنه النطق الأصيل والصحيح والقديم، دون أن يحدد لنا زمن هذا القديم، أهو نطق القرن الرابع أم هو نطق القرن الرابع عشر!؟، أهو نطق القرن الثامن أم هو نطق القرن الثامن عشر!؟ فكلمة قديم كلمة مطاطة لا تصلح لأي استخدام علمي دون تحديد زمن هذا القدم.





ولم يكتفي صاحب هذا القديم الغير محدد بأية فترة أو بأي زمن تاريخي معين بالإدعاء بأنه هو وحده الأصيل والصحيح، بل بدأ يهاجم نطق الكنيسة الموحد هجوماً عنيفاً ويصفه بأوصاف غير لائقة.
إن القس شنودة ماهر(د. إميل ماهر) كشخص وكأخ عزيز أكن له كل تقدير واحترام ومحبة، ولكن كتعليم مخالف لابد أن أقاومه مقاومة لأنه كان ولا زال ملوماً.
ولكي تكون الأمور واضحة، لابد من الحديث عن النقاط التالية:
1 ـ أهم ملامح هذا التعليم المخالف.
2 ـ ملاحظات عامة حول هذا التعليم والنطق المخالف.
3 ـ موقف الكنيسة الرسمي والمعلن تجاه هذا التعليم المخالف.
4 ـ تعليم قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث.
5 ـ رأي الدكتور راغب مفتاح.
6 ـ رأي الدكتور بلاملي أستاذ اللغة القبطية بلندن.
7 ـ تجربة الأستاذ بيسنتي رزق الله أستاذ اللغة القبطية بالإسكندرية
8 ـ كلمة هادئة ونداء محبة إلى أ تباع هذا التعليم المخالف...
1 ـ أهم ملامح هذا التعليم المخالف
أ ـ أسماء الحروف
ألفا ـ ويضه ـ غمه ـ دلده ـ آييا ـ سوو ـ زاده ـ هاده ـ تيدا، تيته ـ يوضه ـ كبا ـ لولا ـ مي ـ ني ـ إكسي ـ أو ـ بي ـ رو ـ سيما ـ ضاو ـ ها ـ في ـ
كي ـ إبسي ـ أوو ـ شاي ـ فاي ـ خاي ـ هوري ـ جنجا ـ جشيما ـ دي.
وواضح جداً هنا تأثير الأصوات العربية على أسماء هذه الحروف القبطية

٢ـ النطق والأصوات
١ـ إقحام الصوت العربى َض على ثلاثة حروف قبطية B (vita)، I(iota)،t(tav) 
فيقول ضاماو بدلا من tamav)) tamau 
ويقول ضوو بدلا من (touvo) toubo 
ويقول إنضوضف بدلا من (entotf)ntotf 
٢ـ إضافة الصوت ـ ح ـ إلى الحرف هورى (|) (hori) 
فيقول طبح بدلا من (tovh) twb\ 
٣ـ إلغاء الصوت (v) تماماً وخلطه مع صوت الواو(و)
فيقول نيوان بدلا من niben (niven) 
ويقول دُووُو بدلا من toubo (touvo)
٤ ـ إلغاء الصوت (p) تماماً وتشويهه بالصوت (ب) 
٥ ـ إلغاء صوت الحرف (E) (E) وتشويهه وخلطه بالحرف ( أ ) (a) 
فيقول ـ نام ـ خان ـ باف ـ إندا ..
بدلا من (nem) (nem©) ـ ('en)(khen) ـ (pef) (pef) ـ (ente) (`nte) 
٦ ـ الحرف المتحرك h ) ( خلطه وتشويهه بالحرف ( أ )
مع وضع نقطة تحت الحرف إذا أراد نطقه ( إي ) أو نقطة فوقه إذا أراد نطقه ( آ ) 
فيقول إشلال ـ إسخام ـ إبشارى ... بدلا من
(epschiiri) (p]hri) ، (eskhiim) (c'hm) ، (eschliil) (]lhl) 
٧ ـ إلغاء الصوت (ث) تماما من الحرف ثيتا (q) (thita)
فيقول: بارطانوس بدلا من (parqenoc) (parthenoc) 
تاوس بدلا من (theos) (qeoc) 
2 ـ ملاحظات عامة حول هذا التعليم والنطق والمنطق المخالف
من خلال الاستعراض السريع لأهم معالم هذا النطق المخالف، ومن خلال القصص التي ذكرها صاحب هذا التعليم في كتبه ومطبوعاته يتبين لنا بوضوح ما يلي: 
أولا ـ موضوع النطق:
١ ـ إضافة أصوات غريبة عن اللغة القبطية مثل ض و ح
٢ ـ إلغاء أصوات هامة مثل (V) ، (P) ، ث ، ذ
٣ ـ تغيير وتشويه أصوات حروف متحركة مثل : (e) (h) وخلطهم معاً بصوت ( أ )
٤ ـ تغيير وتشويه أصوات حروف ساكنه مثل : b v q u p j t ; 
فبالنسبة لصوت الضاد ولصوت الحاء واضح أنها أصوات عربية دخيلة على الأصوات القبطية ولم يكن لها في الأصل أي وجود.
وبالنسبة لصوت (v) ولصوت(p) وما يدعيه أتباع هذا التعليم المخالف، من أن الله قد خلق الأقباط هكذا، عاجزين عن نطق هذه الأصوات !. فهل يستحق مثل هذا الإدعاء الباطل أي مناقشة أو رد.
وبالنسبة لتغيير وتشويه أصوات بعض الحروف المتحركة مثل (h) و (e) وخلطهم بصوت (a) ، فهذا من أخطر ما جاء به هذا التعليم والنطق المخالف، فهو يؤدى إلى خلط المعاني والمفاهيم لكثير من الكلمات فمثلا كلمة (ßÜüäöShri) إبن ، وكلمة (Sheri) ابنة ، سينطقهما التعليم المخالف كليهما ( شاري )، مثل كلمة (SHari) يضرب.
وهكذا عشرات الكلمات التي يدخل في تركيبها أي حرف من الحروف الثلاثة المتحركة
(a) (e) (h) فجميعها سينطقها هذا التعليم المخالف ( أ ) دون تمييز.
ثانيا ـ حول أهم المصادر والمراجع التي أشار إليها صاحب هذا التعليم في كتبه، والتي أستقى منها تعليمه ونطقه المخالف
وهي الكتابات التي كتبها بعض الأجانب، وما يسميه هو بتسجيلات اللفظ القبطي القديم بالكتابة الصوتية اللاتينية، وهي كتابات كتبها أصحابها فيما بين سنة ١٥٣١ وسنة ١٧١٨ميلادية، إنها تدوينات ـ ولا تنطق بصوت ـ لبعض القطع أو الصلوات القبطية بحروف لاتينية، وفيها خلط كثير ما بين اللهجات القبطية المختلفة.
كذلك الكتابات العربية بحروف قبطية، أو الكتابات القبطية بالحروف العربية، وهذه كلها لا يمكن أن تعد مرجعاً أو أساساً لأي نطق سليم.
ويمكننا أن نقوم بتجربة عملية بسيطة لنكتشف مدى ما يمكن أن يحدث من تشوهات للنطق والأصوات إذا حاولنا كتابة لغة بحروف لغة أخرى مختلفة عنها تماماً، وهي مثلا، كتابة صفحة بالحروف العربية من أي كتاب لغته إنجليزية، لنرى مدى الخلل الذي سيحدث للألفاظ والأصوات الإنجليزية، والعكس صحيح.
هذا بالإضافة إلى أن هذه التدوينات قد تمت خلال فترة زمنية تعتبر أدنى مرحلة من مراحل اللغة وأحط مستوى من المستويات الأدبية التي وصلت إليها اللغة القبطية خلال تاريخها الطويل، وهي فترة لا تمثل بكل أسف غير فترة الانحطاط والتلوث وليست الأصالة والنقاء والازدهار كما يدعي صاحب التعليم المخالف..*​


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الرابع*​ 

*إن زمن هذه الكتابات وهو الفترة ما بين القرن السادس عشر والقرن الثامن عشر، والتي كتب فيها هؤلاء الكتاب كتاباتهم، ومن جاء بعدهم ونقل عنهم من بعض الكتاب الأقباط، هذه الفترة ليست إلا فترة الحضيض الأدبي واللغوي، وهي لا تعبر إلا عن مدى التأثر والتلوث والخلل الخطير الذي كان قد أصاب حياة الأقباط بصفة عامة، وهو ما استدعى أن يدبر الله ظهور رجل عملاق مثل البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، ليقوم بقوة الله وتدبيره وعنايته ومحبته، بإصلاح كل ما تراكم من تلوث وتأثيرات غريبة وخلل على حياة الأقباط.
* 
*



*​*ثالثا ـ أسطورة عريان أفندي 
قصة عريان أفندي، أو أسطورة عريان أفندي، كما يوردها كتاب ساجي الجزء الأول وكتاب تاريخ اللغة القبطية وغيره من الكتب لنفس المؤلف.
قصة غير محبوكة جيداً وبها الكثير من التضارب والتناقض الواضح، 
ففي الكتاب الأول ص٨ يقول أنه كان هناك مشروع إتحاد بين الكنيستين القبطية واليونانية في مصر .... ويبدو أن موضوع توحيد اللفظ القبطي ليكون مطابقا للفظ اليوناني كان ضمن المظاهر المرغوب فيها لإتحاد الكنيستين، فتحمس عريان أفندي (هذا) لفكرة تغيير اللفظ القبطي وقام بإعداد وتنفيذ مشروع تقريب اللفظ القبطي ليكون مشابها للفظ اليوناني الحديث، ولم يكن عريان أفندي يعرف أن ما يفعله إنما هو خطأ فاحش وجريمة في حق التراث القبطي لأنه بالنسبة لمعارف أهل زمانه لم يكن في الغالب يعرف أن هناك فارق بين أصوات الحروف اليونانية في نطقها القديم عنها في نطقها الحديث،
وفى الكتاب الثاني ص ٣٦ يقول 
أن المعلم عريان أفندي تخلى عن اللفظ القبطي الأصيل باستحداث لفظ مشوه دخيل يتفق مع اللفظ اليوناني الحديث عن طريق الاستعانة بمدرس يوناني من المدرسة العبيدية بالقاهرة.
فرواية الكتاب الأول تقول لنا أن عريان أفندي كان يجهل (لم يكن يعرف) أن هناك فارق بين اليوناني الحديث والقديم.
ورواية الكتاب الثاني تقول أن عريان أفندي قد استعان بمدرس يوناني من المدرسة العبيدية بالقاهرة ،فإذا كان عريان أفندي لا يعرف حسب الرواية الأولى، فهل كان أيضاً المدرس اليوناني الذي استعان به ـ حسب الراوية الثانية ـ كان هو الآخر لا يعرف.
فأي الروايتين نصدق وأيهما نكذب، هل كان عريان أفندي يعرف، (نتيجة استعانته بالمدرس اليوناني من المدرس العبيدية بالقاهرة)، أم أنه كان لا يعرف؟!!
هناك أيضاً جانب آخر هام في هذه الأسطورة الملفقة، وهو موضوع أنه كان هناك مشروع إتحاد بين الكنيستين القبطية واليونانية في مصر ... ويبدو أن موضوع توحيد اللفظ القبطي ليكون مطابقاً للفظ اليوناني الحديث كان ضمن المظاهر المرغوب فيها لإتحاد الكنيستين.
أقول أن هذا الكلام لا أساس له ولا سند إلا في إدعاءات واتهامات من يريدون أن ينالوا من مكانة وسمعة رجل من أعظم رجال القبط وهو البابا كيرلس الرابع الملقب عن استحقاق وجدارة بلقب أبو الإصلاح،
لأن فكر جميع آباء الكنيسة القبطية وتعليمهم حول موضوع الوحدة الكنسية أو الإتحاد، هو مفهوم وتعليم واضح كل الوضوح بأن الإتحاد هو إتحاد في الإيمان والعقيدة، أما موضوع اللغة والألحان والفنون وغير ذلك، فهذا كله تراث شعبي، ولكل شعب الحق بل الواجب أن يقوم بالمحافظة على تراثه وحمايته من التلوث وتنقيته من الشوائب،
فالكنيسة القبطية متحدة إتحاداً كاملا مع الكنيسة الحبشية ومع الكنيسة السريانية ومع الكنيسة الأرمنية منذ زمن طويل، ويذكر لنا التاريخ أن جميع أساقفة الحبشة كانوا أقباطا، يرسلهم بابا الإسكندرية إلى هناك، واستمر الوضع هكذا حتى وقت قريب، عندما قام البابا كيرلس السادس برسامة أول بطريرك "جاثليق" للكنيسة الحبشية من الأحباش أنفسهم.
كذلك يذكر لنا التاريخ أن أكثر من بطريرك من بطاركة الكنيسة القبطية كان سريانيا.
ورغم ذلك لم يحاول أي جانب أن يفرض أو أن يطلب من الآخر أن يغير أو أن يقرب لغته أو ألحانه أو فنونه أو أي شيء من تراثه ليقترب من لغة أو فنون أو ألحان الآخر، لأن جوهر الإتحاد هو الإيمان والعقيدة فقط وليس أي شيء آخر. 
وهناك نقطة أساسية وهامة أخرى، وهي أن صاحب الإدعاء بأن موضوع توحيد اللفظ القبطي ليكون مطابقاً للفظ اليوناني الحديث، كان ضمن المظاهر المرغوب فيها لإتحاد الكنيستين، فاته بكل أسف أن اللفظ الذي كانت تستخدمه الكنيسة اليونانية في ذلك الوقت، كان هو اليوناني القديم وليس اليوناني الحديث، كما تخيل صاحب هذا الإدعاء الباطل،
وهذا ما يؤكد بطلان هذا الإدعاء ومخالفته للحقيقة وتصادمه مع الواقع والمنطق.
إذ كيف يمكن أن يكون هذا التوحيد هو التغيير إلى شيء هم كنسياً لا يستعملونه أصلا.!؟ 
رابعاً ـ الإدعاء بأن البابا كيرلس الخامس كان يصلي بتلك اللهجة المخالفة والتي يسميها صاحبها بالفظ البحيري القديم.
ينفي هذا الإدعاء الباطل ويكذبه تماما، تسجيلات الدكتور راغب مفتاح (١٨٩٨ ـ ٢٠٠١)
رائد الألحان القبطية، والذي وهب كل ما يملك من الجهد والمال في هذا المجال، وعاصر ستة من الآباء البطاركة منهم البابا كيرلس الخامس ( ١٨٧٤ ـ ١٩٢٧). 
أي أن الدكتور راغب مفتاح رأى البابا كيرلس الخامس وسمعه وخدم معه كشماس، وكان عمره عند نياحة البابا حوالي ٢٩ سنة، وكان محبا لألحان الكنيسة وتسابيحها يحفظها ويرددها مع المعلم ميخائيل البتانوني، ثم قام بعد ذلك بتسجيلها له على جهاز تسجيل صوتي، ربما يكون جهاز التسجيل الصوتي الأول الذي يدخل أرض مصر بعد جهاز التسجيل الذي كانت تمتلكه الإذاعة المصرية في ذلك الوقت.
ولقد جلس البابا كيرلس الخامس على كرسي مار مرقس أكثر من نصف قرن من الزمان، فقد أعتلى الكرسي المرقسي في نوفمبر١٨٧٤م وتنيح في أغسطس ١٩٢٧م أي أن مدة جلوسه على الكرسي تبلغ حوالي ٥٣ عاما.
ولو كان البابا كيرلس الخامس، ضد ما أصلحه البابا كيرلس الرابع، وكان يريد أن يهدم ما فعله أبو الإصلاح، لكان في استطاعته أن يقوم بذلك دون أدنى مشقة، ففترة رياسته الطويلة كانت تتيح له تربية أجيال وأجيال حسب التعليم والنطق الذي يريده.
ولكن شهادة هذا الرجل (الدكتور راغب مفتاح) وهي شهادة رجل معاصر للبابا كيرلس الخامس، وكأحد الذين عايشوا وشاهدوا وسمعوا كل ما كان فعله أو يقوله البابا، تنفي تماما وتكذب هذا الإدعاء الباطل على البابا كيرلس الخامس هو أيضاً.
خامساً ـ يجب ملاحظة نقطة هامة وهي أن البابا كيرلس الرابع أبو الإصلاح، هو الذي كان يتولى ويقود بنفسه الإشراف على تعليم اللغة القبطية، وأن أول من عينه ليقوم بمعاونته في ذلك، لم يكن هو المعلم عريان، بل كان البابا قد أسند هذه المهمة إلى أحد الآباء الذين كانوا يجيدون اللغة القبطية والألحان، وهو القمص تكلا، أما عريان أفندي فقد جاء بعد القمص تكلا وخلفاً له، ولم يكن سابقاً بل كان لاحقاً له.
فقضية أن عريان أفندي هو الذي اخترع وهو الذي أساء، وكان يجهل .. وكان يعلم .. وكان.. وكان.. إلى آخر كل هذا الكلام الملفق الذي يتصادم مع الحقائق ويخالف المنطق فلا يمكن الاعتماد عليه أو الركون إلى صحته أو الاستشهاد به.
والنقطة الثانية الهامة في هذه الملاحظات، حول خطورة هذا التعليم المخالف في حد ذاته على وحدة الكنيسة وصلواتها وطقوسها وألحانها وما يسببه من انقسام وبلبلة وانشقاق، فإذا سُمحَ لفرد معين يدعو إلى العودة إلى الوراء إلى إحدى اللهجات القديمة، حتى ولو بفرض أن هذا الذي يدعو إليه هو اللهجة القبطية البحيرية القديمة حقيقة (رغم أن ذلك غير صحيح بالمرة) فلماذا لا يسمح لغيره أن يدعو وأن يعلم اللهجة الصعيدية القديمة، وله حجته في أن غالبية جامعات العالم تقوم بدراسة هذه اللهجة الصعيدية القديمة وليس البحيرية، ويقوم ثالث يدعو إلى اللهجة الفيومية القديمة، ورابع وخامس ...
وهكذا يجد الأقباط أنفسهم أمام مجموعة من اللهجات القديمة والتي كانت توجد في ظروف معينة، ونشكر الله أنها توحدت منذ القرن الحادي عشر، في لهجة واحدة موحدة لجميع الأقباط في كل مكان، فهل بعد أن توحدت لهجة الأقباط يأتي من يريد أن يفرقها، وبعد أن تجمعت يأتي من يريد أن يمزقها ويشتتها، وبعد أن تناسقت يأتي من يريد أن يبلبلها.*


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الخامس*​ 
*3- موقف الكنيسة الرسمي والمعلن تجاه هذا التعليم المخالف بعد أن بدأ الشماس الدكتور إميل ماهر (القس شنودة ماهر)، بنشر تعليمه المخالف في سنة ١٩٦٧، وبمهاجمة تعليم الكنيسة ونطقها الموحد، بكل عنف وضراوة، ووصفه بأوصاف غير لائقة، وبأنه تعليم ونطق دخيل ومشوه، ومناداته بهدم هذا التعليم الموحد وتركه إلى تعليمه المخالف والانسياق ورائه، مستخدما جميع الطرق والأساليب للتأثير على البسطاء والأطفال وعلى بعض العامة من المحبين للغتهم القبطية، الذين لم تتاح لهم فرصة دراسة اللغة من قبل، وتأليف ونشر الأناشيد الصبيانية، كما يسميها، والتي تحمل في طياتها تعليمه المخالف، مما يذكرنا بما كان يفعله آريوس عندما كان يحاول نشر بدعته وتعاليمه. 
*
* إضغط للتكبير*​


* إضغط للتكبير*



* إضغط للتكبير*


​

* إضغط للتكبير* 

​*
كان لا بد للكنيسة أن تقول كلمتها وأن تعلن رأيها بكل وضوح وصراحة. فقام البابا كيرلس السادس بدعوة جميع أساتذة وعلماء اللغة القبطية، وتكوين لجنة خاصة منهم لتقوم بفحص هذا التعليم المخالف وكشف حقيقته ومواجهته، وعقدت هذه اللجنة اجتماعاتها برئاسة نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف عام الدراسات العليا اللاهوتية والثقافة القبطية والبحث العلمي (١٩٦٧ ـ ٢٠٠١)، ومما يجدر الإشارة إليه هنا هو أن نيافة الأنبا غريغوريوس (الدكتور وهيب عطا الله جرجس)، كان قد سافر إلى إنجلترا سنة ١٩٥٣ وحصل على درجة الدكتوراه في الآداب والدراسات القبطية من جامعة مانشستر سنة ١٩٥٥ بتقدير امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف. وفى كلمة قداسة البابا المعظم الأنبا شنودة الثالث، والمنشورة في كتاب أصدره أبناء الأنبا غريغوريوس سنة ٢٠٠١، يقول قداسة البابا شنوده عن الأنبا غريغوريوس ، ص٧، ثم ذهب إلى لندن في بعثة علمية في علم اللغة، وكانت الرسالة التي قدمها هي: الكلمات اليونانية في الاستعمال القبطيThe Greek Words in the Coptic usage فنبغ في اليونانية ونبغ في القبطية أيضاً، وبعد أن عقدت هذه اللجنة اجتماعاتها وقامت بفحص الموضوع من جميع جوانبه، رفعت تقريرها وتوصياتها إلى قداسة البابا كيرلس السادس، الذي قام بدوره بإصدار بيان إلى الشعب القبطي، نشرته جميع وسائل النشر القبطية في ذلك الوقت، هذا نصه:
                                بــيــــــــان
 تبين لنا أن بعض دارسي اللغة القبطية ينزعون إلى استخدام إحدى اللهجات القديمة في اللغة كاللهجة الصعيدية أو اللهجة البحيرية. 
ولما كانت هذه اللهجات قد نشأت في بيئات متعددة اتخذت طابعها المحلي، فإنها تختلف عن اللغة القبطية المتداولة في الصلوات الكنسية، مما قد يسبب بلبلة في الأذهان.
 فالبطريركية تحذر من استخدام تلك اللهجات في الصلوات أو التعليم حفاظاً على النسق الذي سارت عليه طوال هذه السنين، كما تسلمتها من علماء كثيرين منذ عهد المتنيح الأنبا كيرلس الرابع والأنبا كيرلس الخامس والقمص فيلوثاوس وأقلاديوس لبيب وغيرهم مما تشهد به كتب الكنيسة، وذلك درءاً للاختلافات التي تنشأ في أسلوبها ومضمونها مما يسبب سوءاً في الفهم. 
٩ ديسمبر ١٩٦٨                                 وكيل عام البطريركية
                                                   القمص مرقص غالي
 4 ـ تعليم قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث
 قام قداسة البابا شنوده الثالث وعلى مدى عام كامل، من يناير إلى ديسمبر ١٩٧٥، بتعليم اللغة القبطية بنفسه للآلاف الذين يحضرون اجتماع قداسته الأسبوعي في الكاتدرائية المرقسية الكبرى بالأنبا رويس، هذه الدروس التي كان قداسته يلقيها بنفسه بطريقة مبسطة وسهلة وشيقة جداً وبنطق الكنيسة الموحد، وكانت تنشر أسبوعياً في مجلة الكرازة، ابتدءا من الدرس الأول بتاريخ ٢٤يناير ١٩٧٥ إلى الدرس رقم ٤٣ بتاريخ ١٢ ديسمبر ١٩٧٥ ويمكننا مطالعة بعض هذه الدروس كنماذج لمدى حرص قداسته على تقديم نطق الكنيسة الموحد السليم، يعلمه للآلاف بل وللملاين ويصلي به هو وجميع آباء الكنيسة وكل الشعب القبطي في كل مكان، في مصر وخارجها من مشارق الشمس إلى مغاربها، فهل من اللائق أن يأتي بعد ذلك من يقول أن هذا النطق هو نطق دخيل ومشوه ونتيجة خطأ جسيم، إلى آخر هذه الإدعاءات الملفقة والاتهامات الباطلة، ويعمل على إشاعة البلبلة والانقسام، ويتمادى في تحد سافر في نشر تعليمه المخالف الذي سبق أن رفضته الكنيسة وقالت كلمتها بكل وضوح بشأنه؟!. *


----------



## ميرنا (17 مايو 2007)

*الجزء الأخير*​

*8 ـ كلمة هادئة ونداء محبة أقول لأحبائي محبي لغتنا القبطية، وأطلب إليهم بنفس كلمات بولس الرسول التي وجهها في رسالته الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس، وكذلك الرسالة إلى أهل رومية: "ولكنني أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة باسم ربنا يسوع المسيح أن تقولوا جميعكم قولا واحداً ولا يكون بينكم إنشقاقات، بل كونوا كاملين في فكر واحد ورأي واحد". ١كو١: ١٠ أطلب إليكم أيها الإخوة أن تلاحظوا الذين يصنعون الشقاقات والعثرات خلافاً للتعليم الذي تعلمتموه وإعرضوا عنهم. رومية ١٦ : ١٧ إن نشر البلبلة والتشتت وزرع بذور التشاحن والإنقسام، والقضاء على وحدة التعليم، ووحدة الأداء، هو هدف أعداء لغتنا القبطية والمتربصين بها من خارج الكنيسة بل ومن داخلها أيضاً، ليسهل عليهم طعنها والنيل منها. هل أبناء اللغة القبطية يدافعون عن لغتهم القبطية وإنتمائهم القبطي، أم أنهم يتدافعون ضد بعضهم البعض؟، إن لغتنا القبطية المحبوبة تحتاج منا إلى أن نوحد كلمتنا وأن نجمع صفوفنا، وأن نعمل بفكر وبروح الفريق الواحد المنسق والمنظم وليس مجرد مجهودات فردية مبعثرة هنا وهناك. لغتنا القبطية تحتاج منا في هذه المرحلة إلى أمرين هامين: أولاً: التوعية بأهميتها وقيمتها المعنوية والوطنية، فلا شعب بلا لغة ولا لغة بلا شعب. ثانياً: دراسة وسائل وأساليب تعليمها ونشرها للجميع مع تكوين مجمع لمتابعة ودراسة الإحتياجات والمطالب والمستجدات المتزايدة يوماً بعد يوم. علينا أن نحافظ على النبع نقياً ومياهه متدفقة وليست راكدة، علينا أن ننظفه من كل ما يمكن أن يَقع أو أن يُلقى فيه مما هو غريب عنه، فهذه هي الأصالة. يجب علينا أن لا ننتظر حتى تأتي الدعوة إلى الإهتمام بلغتنا القبطية من غيرنا. علينا أن نستخدم حقنا المشروع كمواطنين أصليين في بلادنا للمطالبة بالحقوق اللغوية التي تنص عليها المبادئ والمواثيق الدولية لحقوق الإنسان اللغوية، والتي كانت مصر إحدى الدول الموقعة عليها، وأن تكون لغتنا المصرية (القبطية) إحدى اللغات الأساسية التي تدرس في جميع المدارس في مصر. هذه المطالبة بتدريس اللغة المصرية لجميع المصريين نراها واضحة في برنامج حزب مصر الأم (حزب تحت التأسيس) والذي تقدم به في فبراير سنة ٢٠٠٤ وكيليه السيدان محسن لطفي السيد وسامي محمد أبو المجد بصفتيهما وكيلي المؤسسين، بطلب الموافقه على تأسيسه، والذي ينص في أحد بنود برنامجه على أن اللغة المصرية هي لغة كل شعب مصر ويدعو الحزب إلى تدريسها لجميع المصريين. يقول الأرشيدياكون حبيب جرجس (١٨٧٦ ـ١٩٥١) أستاذ الأجيال وعميد الإكليريكية ومؤسس خدمة مدارس الأحد، في كتابه، الوسائل العملية للإصلاحات القبطية، المطبوع سنة١٩٤٢ ص ١١٧، من العار أن تحافظ الكنيسة على هذه اللغة -اللغة القبطية- في عصور الإضطهاد والظلم وتهمل فيها في عصر النور والحرية. تعالوا بنا أيها الأحباء لنجمع ولا نفرق، لنبني ولا نهدم، لنوحد ولا نشتت، هلم فنبني لغتنا ولا نكون بعد عاراً. ونقول مع نحميا: "إله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبني". الأب بيجول باسيلي ـ فرانكفورت ـ برمهات ١٧٢٢ أبريل ٢٠٠٦ .*

*نقلا عن دراسات قبطيه  تابع للاقباط متحدون*


----------



## فادية (17 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

الله عليكي يا ميرنا موضوع روعه 
ويستحق النثبيت 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## islam+masihia+yahodia (21 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

-------------------------------------
موضوعك مكانو مش هنا يا اخ اسلام مسيحيه يهوديه 
يا ريتك تنزل موضوعك دا في القسم المناسب ليه يكون افضل 
وبلاش خلط 
واتعلمو النظام بقا 
فادية


----------



## عاشقة دجلة (27 مايو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

 موضوع مفيد كتيــــــــــــــــــــر .. اصلا ماكنت اعرف انو في لغة قبطية 
مشكورة ميرنا عاشت ايدك


----------



## cobcob (1 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

*موضوع جميل جدا
فعلا كنت محتاجاه اوى
شكرا يا ميرنا​*


----------



## kurdistan (6 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

yes love copts you should learn your language i am kurd and i like copts


----------



## mrmrlovejesus (26 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

موضوع جميل جدا

تسلم ايدك


----------



## Hatem_ky (20 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: اللغه القبطيه*

شكرا علي هذا الموضوع الجميل ولكن كيف توجد كل هذة الاعتراضات علي الدكتور اميل ماهر (ابونا شنودة ماهر) مع ان:-
1 قداسة البابا سمح بوجود صورة له مع الدكتور اميل في مقدمة كل كتبه مضافه اليها امضاء قداسته.
2 سماح قداسة البابا بوجود فصول لتعليم هذه اللهجة، وهذه الفصول مكانها داخل الكاتدرائية المرقسية بالعباسية التي تعد بمثابة المقر البابوي بالقاهرة؟؟؟؟؟؟ وهي في داخل المبني التي كان نيافة المتنيح لانبا اغريغوريس يلقي في مسرحة محاضراتة.
3 قام قداسة البابا شنودة (ادام لنا الله حياتة) برسامته ككاهن بتول ليس علي مذبح محدد لكي يضعة في المكان الذي يراه قداستة انه مفيد ويحل مشاكل هذه الاماكن وهو يئتمنه عليها (كما ان قداسته اعطاه بركته اسم "شنودة")

كيف نتكلم علي مثل هذه الاشخاص بطريقة تهكمية ولا تليق بنا كأقباط؟ برجاء اعادة النظر في اسلوب العرض


----------

